# Rain in Minneapolis



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Unbelievable it's raining in Minneapolis in February... Haven't plowed or sanded in weeks.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Same here in Michigan. I don't mind though. We are already a couple feet over the seasonal average.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

:realmad:We are expecting to get Freezing Rain and ice pellets on tues. Feb 10tymusic


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hamelfire;748025 said:


> Unbelievable it's raining in Minneapolis in February... Haven't plowed or sanded in weeks.


Finally got my very difficult to find (at least around here) new Boss 7'6"V in and on my truck in mid January. Since then... 1" the day after it was on the truck. NOTHING plowable since. It's a damn good thing this is not my "career".


----------

